# Urgent advice: bearded dragon potential injured/broken back



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

needing some urgent advice, my female beardie has seemed to have broken her back just above her pelvis, she took a 4 foot fall an i guess landed awkwardly, obvs she wasnt very happy an went dark for an hour, at first i thought nothing of it until i picked her up an placed her on the side of the viv for her to climb back in, what i saw shocked me as she climbed back in you can clearly see her back bending jus above her tail by her pevis her back bent towards her head, i checked to see an she has play in her spine, she can still move and feel all her legs she is still eating and going to the loo, she is going to the vets this wednesday i want to take her ealier but i havnt been paid and dont have transport till then, atm im keeping her as flat as i can, bathing her in warm water twice a day, an feeding her waxworms, has anybody had simler problems or have any advice on treatment or anything i can do to make her more comfortable till she has her vets appointment. It doesnt seem to be a clean break an obvs its not a spinal issue as she can still move all her legs just very worrying to see her like it any advice at all would be greatly appreciated thanks guys


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

gtownsoldier said:


> needing some urgent advice, my female beardie has seemed to have broken her back just above her pelvis, she took a 4 foot fall an i guess landed awkwardly, obvs she wasnt very happy an went dark for an hour, at first i thought nothing of it until i picked her up an placed her on the side of the viv for her to climb back in, what i saw shocked me as she climbed back in you can clearly see her back bending jus above her tail by her pevis her back bent towards her head, i checked to see an she has play in her spine, she can still move and feel all her legs she is still eating and going to the loo, she is going to the vets this wednesday i want to take her ealier but i havnt been paid and dont have transport till then, atm im keeping her as flat as i can, bathing her in warm water twice a day, an feeding her waxworms, has anybody had simler problems or have any advice on treatment or anything i can do to make her more comfortable till she has her vets appointment. It doesnt seem to be a clean break an obvs its not a spinal issue as she can still move all her legs just very worrying to see her like it any advice at all would be greatly appreciated thanks guys


 
I would stop moving her about, maybe stop the baths until she has been to the vets...you could cause further damage by picking her up


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

gtownsoldier said:


> needing some urgent advice, my female beardie has seemed to have broken her back just above her pelvis, she took a 4 foot fall an i guess landed awkwardly, obvs she wasnt very happy an went dark for an hour, at first i thought nothing of it until i picked her up an placed her on the side of the viv for her to climb back in, what i saw shocked me as she climbed back in you can clearly see her back bending jus above her tail by her pevis her back bent towards her head, i checked to see an she has play in her spine, she can still move and feel all her legs she is still eating and going to the loo, she is going to the vets this wednesday i want to take her ealier but i havnt been paid and dont have transport till then, atm im keeping her as flat as i can, bathing her in warm water twice a day, an feeding her waxworms, has anybody had simler problems or have any advice on treatment or anything i can do to make her more comfortable till she has her vets appointment. It doesnt seem to be a clean break an obvs its not a spinal issue as she can still move all her legs just very worrying to see her like it any advice at all would be greatly appreciated thanks guys


Vets is needed and a x-ray


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there no way you can get her to a vet any sooner? Can you not borrow the money? Find a vet closer by?

It's not fair on her if she's in pain and you're not taking her until next week. 6 days is a long time *without* a suspected broken back...


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Tone said:


> I would stop moving her about, maybe stop the baths until she has been to the vets...you could cause further damage by picking her up


This, and take her to the vets sooner and explain you will be paid wednesday. If an animal needs seeing they wont turn her away just because of delayed payment. Iv had to pay in small installments loads of times before. Just talk it over with them.


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> This, and take her to the vets sooner and explain you will be paid wednesday. If an animal needs seeing they wont turn her away just because of delayed payment. Iv had to pay in small installments loads of times before. Just talk it over with them.
> i would really want to get her there asap but unfortunately my nearest herp vet is 15 miles away an i dont have transport until wednesday the vet did say i could take her in that day and pay a 5ver until i got paid but i couldnt get a lift until then


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry to say if it was me i would walk or catch a bus. If you hurt yourself would you wait that long to get to the docs. and by the sound of things this is serious she needs help now not next week. you cant leave her in pain its not fair on her.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gtownsoldier said:


> Drayvan said:
> 
> 
> > This, and take her to the vets sooner and explain you will be paid wednesday. If an animal needs seeing they wont turn her away just because of delayed payment. Iv had to pay in small installments loads of times before. Just talk it over with them.
> ...


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

I can appreciate you're in a difficult situation with finance and transport and do want to get her to the vet, but to be honest I would expect any pet owner to have emergency plans in place/a pot of money aside for such situations. Could you get to a reputable regular vet who could offer solutions in the meantime, or offer pain relief if needed? There must be something you can do, as stated above 6 days is a long time with a suspected broken back.


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

freekygeeky said:


> gtownsoldier said:
> 
> 
> > cycle it? taxi it? bus it? ask a mate? etc?
> ...


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> gtownsoldier said:
> 
> 
> > cycle it? taxi it? bus it? ask a mate? etc?
> ...


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Calm down chap.

Has the vet given any advice on what to do in the mean time?

Do you have a picture of the injury?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

gtownsoldier said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > where i live its costs to catch a ferry and all my friends work till 6pm my beardies are very well looked after this is an unfortunate incident you dont think i wouldnt text friends an fam do you not know how to read.. i dont get paid until wednesday an i would walk there but i dont think swimming across the ocean would do her any favours i may be able to get her there at the weekend but you kinda need money to get there and to put a deposit of somsort down
> ...


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

Adam_R said:


> freekygeeky said:
> 
> 
> > woah jump of ya high horse i know this man hes a good mate and ive seen his beardies and since this incident we have spoken n ive been keeping up to date with how shes doing shes eating,drinking,pooing all fine still active n inquisitive doesnt seem to be causin any problem he just real worried about her but all you guys jumpin on this thread saying animal cruelty ent gonna help things ure just making things worse so unless you got sumthing constructive to say get of this thread i mentioned this forum to everyone i know who gets reptiles saying how its a good place to learn n then when people come on here you act like ure gods gift to reps well guess wha u not n everyone makes mistakes so stop being dicks making people feel like crap when there allready doing there best .....rant over if u got a problem inbox me
> ...


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Big_Rich said:


> Calm down chap.
> 
> Has the vet given any advice on what to do in the mean time?
> 
> Do you have a picture of the injury?


yes i explained the situation to the vet an believe me i wanted to take her in asap, i dont really have familiy to turn to for money or my own transport so all i can do is wait till payday i may be able to take her in tomo as i may have a lift sorted. The vet said keep her as flat as possible an give her supported warm baths, ive taken everything out the viv that she can climb on an she has a dark warm box at one end to keep her calm, she is still passing and still has a good apetite and is still alert an can still move all her legs jus trying to make it at least a bit comfortable untill i can get her treated


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I did wonder if you could splint the injury but I don't know how this would affect her movement.

I would also try feeding from tongues or by hand so she's not running all over to catch food (Your probably doing this already).

Other than that I guess all you can do is keep a real close eye on her until you can get to the vets.


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Big_Rich said:


> I did wonder if you could splint the injury but I don't know how this would affect her movement.
> 
> I would also try feeding from tongues or by hand so she's not running all over to catch food (Your probably doing this already).
> 
> Other than that I guess all you can do is keep a real close eye on her until you can get to the vets.


i did think of that my self splinting her with a lolly stick jus to keep her supported. and yes im handfeeding her wax worm for now to keep the stress levels down. IM waiting for a text an may be able to get her in tommorow thank you for the advice i appreciate it will keep you all posted


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Well...i thought i would share a story.... i know hamsters are different, i know that the OP is trying and this is in no way to guilt you or make you feel bad. I just feel the need to share my experience with spinal injuries.

A fair few years ago, i had a hamster called Crunchie. She climbed her bars all the time, one day she fell, catching her leg between the bars and damaging her back. She could walk, eat, drink, pee and poo just fine. This happened on the thursday night. Friday she still looked ok when I left for school. Saturday, she began dragging her back legs happy as larry still climbing her bars with just her front legs. We were told by a hamster breeder that she was fine, just lost feeling, as she was still toileting fine and that it may come back with rest. Sunday was much the same....just a bit slower. And Monday morning I could just tell that she had had enough, She refused to get out of bed, and so we took her to be put down as there was nothing the vets could do for her.

What im trying to say i guess is, spinal injuries are very serious, and a delay in treatment may mean you may well lose your beardie. Which judging by the comments on here i can see you care about very much. Im not trying to guilt you into going to the vets, I hear where you're coming from with having to get a ferry and such. I just thought id share.

Sorry if iv just been rambling :blush:


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Well...i thought i would share a story.... i know hamsters are different, i know that the OP is trying and this is in no way to guilt you or make you feel bad. I just feel the need to share my experience with spinal injuries.
> 
> A fair few years ago, i had a hamster called Crunchie. She climbed her bars all the time, one day she fell, catching her leg between the bars and damaging her back. She could walk, eat, drink, pee and poo just fine. This happened on the thursday night. Friday she still looked ok when I left for school. Saturday, she began dragging her back legs happy as larry still climbing her bars with just her front legs. We were told by a hamster breeder that she was fine, just lost feeling, as she was still toileting fine and that it may come back with rest. Sunday was much the same....just a bit slower. And Monday morning I could just tell that she had had enough, She refused to get out of bed, and so we took her to be put down as there was nothing the vets could do for her.
> 
> ...


no its ok an i agree with everything your saying but until i have transport i cant get her there, cruelty to animals would be ignoring the fact that she is injured at all ive tried everything in my power asked friends an fam ect to get me there but its not always that simple im hoping i can get her in tommorow or monday instead


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

gtownsoldier said:


> no its ok an i agree with everything your saying but until i have transport i cant get her there, cruelty to animals would be ignoring the fact that she is injured at all ive tried everything in my power asked friends an fam ect to get me there but its not always that simple im hoping i can get her in tommorow or monday instead


Well i wish you luck in getting her in. It does bug me that more practices dont have animal ambulances... on a side thought, have you tried the RSPCA? I know they run a scheme where they drive elderly/housebound peoples pets to and from vet appointments, iv no idea if you would qualify for that kind of help... just thinking out loud really, but it would save you the travel cost and time of getting transport of your own.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> Well i wish you luck in getting her in. It does bug me that more practices dont have animal ambulances... on a side thought, have you tried the RSPCA? I know they run a scheme where they drive elderly/housebound peoples pets to and from vet appointments, iv no idea if you would qualify for that kind of help... just thinking out loud really, but it would save you the travel cost and time of getting transport of your own.


The RSPCA will be more help if not involved.

They don't have a very good reputation on here at the moment.


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Well i wish you luck in getting her in. It does bug me that more practices dont have animal ambulances... on a side thought, have you tried the RSPCA? I know they run a scheme where they drive elderly/housebound peoples pets to and from vet appointments, iv no idea if you would qualify for that kind of help... just thinking out loud really, but it would save you the travel cost and time of getting transport of your own.


i agree there it would make more sense to have a mobile unit, i have tried pdsa but they dont deal in reptiles, i will look into the rspca though i will look into it thankyou for that, and thankyou i will keep you all posted


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Big_Rich said:


> The RSPCA will be more help if not involved.
> 
> They don't have a very good reputation on here at the moment.


Seeing as iv worked for them, i can dispell a lot of myths that are hanging around the forum, which i tried to do when i first joined... and iv given up with it :lol2: all i will say is they wont remove the beardie. They cant, and you can tell them to ssip off if they are no help to you.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

gtownsoldier said:


> i agree there it would make more sense to have a mobile unit, i have tried pdsa but they dont deal in reptiles, i will look into the rspca though i will look into it thankyou for that, and thankyou i will keep you all posted


Good stuff, hope they can help you!


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Seeing as iv worked for them, i can dispell a lot of myths that are hanging around the forum, which i tried to do when i first joined... and iv given up with it :lol2: all i will say is they wont remove the beardie. They cant, and you can tell them to ssip off if they are no help to you.


seems if its not cute an furry they dont care lol


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

gtownsoldier said:


> seems if its not cute an furry they dont care lol


Its not that they dont care...there are just very few that are trained to deal with them, as with any job if you undertake a task you have not been trained to do you get yourself and your superiors in deep doo doo. Much like if i took a trip on a forklift without training. People could get hurt, so its best to leave it...if that makes sense :lol2:

But i see where you're coming from, i often get from my mates when talking about my herps that 'its just a <insert species>' but if i said that about their little doggy.... oh id better run! haha


----------



## Clarky123 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sorry if this has already been though of, but if you can't get to the vet maybe the vet can come to you? Maybe by next Wednesday it could all be too late.


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

All I have to say is good luck, I hope your beardie is ok in the end.

...


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Where are you based? Perhaps someone on here could help get you there rather than having a go?

I am afraid I don't drive so cant help, but its worth a shot. I hope the beardie pulls through,


----------



## Clarky123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Are you sure it's a spinal problem? I'm no expert on reptiles and how the biology behind them or whatever but if it was spinal problem for me I know I would't be eating or moving at all.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If the animals has a suspected broken bone, never mind it's spine, it needs to be seen and treated by a qualified vet. Period !
Anything short of that potentially leaves the animal in distress and paid.
It also leave you, as "the responsanble person", legally in a bad place.
I know it can be hard with limited funds but can you not ues a credit card, faimly member, friend to get the treatment the animal needs?

Where are you ? someone on here may be able to provide you with transport to the vets.


----------



## Clarky123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just a suggestion but any neighbours? I know some might not be the "helping" type and this could be hard. But you will only know if you ask.

Good luck, I hope everything is sorted and back to normal ASAP.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I find this thread rather entertaining in many ways.



In regards to money, why not get an emergency loan? I wouldn't really recommend loans generally...but seeing as it's not for a stupid reason like weed/drink - and for a welfare of an animal, I would. 

If you're stuck for transport, get a taxi? Use loan money for this as well? 


If you borrow £400 from wonga and pay back on the day you get paid, you only have to pay back £429.50. Either pay £29.50 or let an animal suffer with life-threatening consequences? I know what I'd do! :whistling2:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Go to the job centre. Ask them for a crisis loan. They are there for a reason and they might help you out until you get paid. You could even ask your local bank for a small £50 loan until payday and explain the situation to them. Take a picture and take to them as proof.

Get her to the nearest vet you can get her to. any good vet will have a basic idea of how to immobilise a broken back. They can do an xray also. They might not be able to treat her but they can xray.

Taking her on a ferry is going to be bouncy, and her spine will want to be immobilised before you move her. 

At a push phone your local dentist or hospital and ask them if they would do an xray asap. They could email the results to your herp vet.


keep her quiet and still, do not move her at all.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Drayvan said:


> Seeing as iv worked for them, i can dispell a lot of myths that are hanging around the forum, which i tried to do when i first joined... and iv given up with it :lol2: all i will say is they wont remove the beardie. They cant, and you can tell them to ssip off if they are no help to you.



Have your READ their beardie caresheet? I've mailed them 5 times now about it and their reply was...we'll look into it but that was advised 15 years ago by a herpetoligist working for the RSPCA.......2 years on and its still not corrected.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Have your READ their beardie caresheet? I've mailed them 5 times now about it and their reply was...we'll look into it but that was advised 15 years ago by a herpetoligist working for the RSPCA.......2 years on and its still not corrected.


Cant say I have to be honest with you. Iv never had a need to :blush: is it bad?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sat...15&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf

Have they updated it??


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

For some reason, I thought this was an older thread and everything was sorted by now! 

I could go into the nitty gritty of having emergency funds set aside etc etc, but its not gonna help so I can only wish you good luck and hope that the futures bright for her.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Big_Rich said:


> http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?blobcol=urlblob&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=RSPCABlob&blobwhere=1099596623415&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf
> 
> Have they updated it??


Just read some of that, top half was like 'ok fair enough' then it a bit funky when on about the drip system, 5.0 uvb as well is really not good enough.

But it wasn't too bad i guess, it does say don't keep them in groups, but if you do etc etc, does not really outline the risks mind.

has it changed or have i missed something huge lol?

also to avoid hijack, i think that wonga idea is a good one, i don't totally trust them lending sites but as long as you pay them back on the payday its not going to be too bad, bus/taxi to vets.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I seem to recall the old one saying to keep them in much much lower temps so they must have changed a bit, its still not ideal but a decent improvement on what they had.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Kuja said:


> Just read some of that, top half was like 'ok fair enough' then it a bit funky when on about the drip system, 5.0 uvb as well is really not good enough.
> 
> But it wasn't too bad i guess, it does say don't keep them in groups, but if you do etc etc, does not really outline the risks mind.
> 
> ...


To give them their dues, although its not the best care sheet in the world that iv seen... it does say at the bottom that its basic info only and that before taking one on you should seek specialist advice and things....

But yeh, dropping the RSPCA debate. The same day payout loads do seem a good idea. Think that'd be the route i would take personally :2thumb:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

5% UV...heat mats...keeping in pairs in a small viv....with a drip system for watering plants? Thats a tropical setup and will put the humidity sky high.

Coral sand as substrate?


Vitimins in a bowl and calcium grated onto food twice a week....



A mate of mine was refused a rescue from them as she had bulb heat instead of ceramic and they deemed that her 10% UV was too much and would damage their eyes....


Nope its not changed. They are still idiots when it comes to reptiles but will still try tell others they are abusing them.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonga.com. Simples! Just borrow enough to get you there. I've just had a look and £30 for 5 days will cost you £43. That's not at all bad if it's saves your beardies life.

Edit: Read the rest of the thread and can see this has already been mentioned, hope you get it sorted. It's vitally important you get there ASAP and there is always some way.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Wonga.com. Simples! Just borrow enough to get you there. I've just had a look and £30 for 5 days will cost you £43. That's not at all bad if it's saves your beardies life.



Assuming that he has a bank account that it can be paid into.

guys not everyone is able to get credit easily for various reasons.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

nicnet said:


> Assuming that he has a bank account that it can be paid into.
> 
> guys not everyone is able to get credit easily for various reasons.


Very true, I didn't think of this. I just assumed there would be a bank account seeing as payday was mentioned, I didn't think it could be cash. Failing that, I think the neighbour idea is a valid one.


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

*update*

just a quick update i will be going to the vets tomo have just had some money transferred into my account an have a lift will keep you all posted on the results, thanks guys for all the advice it is appreciated, will post again when i have the diagnosis thanks again!!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

gtownsoldier said:


> just a quick update i will be going to the vets tomo have just had some money transferred into my account an have a lift will keep you all posted on the results, thanks guys for all the advice it is appreciated, will post again when i have the diagnosis thanks again!!


Great! :2thumb: really hope its nothing serious and beardie makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

gtownsoldier said:


> just a quick update i will be going to the vets tomo have just had some money transferred into my account an have a lift will keep you all posted on the results, thanks guys for all the advice it is appreciated, will post again when i have the diagnosis thanks again!!



Good good. Hope its not as serious as it sounds.


I do hope however that you have learned that you do need to keep a spare cash pot in case of emergencies like this. Put a couple of pound in a jar a week and it will soon add up.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Where abouts are you dude?


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

*further update*

phoned the vet today they are fully booked until her original appointment on wednesday :/ buuutt explained how she is still eating happy within herself the vet is happy that shes comfartable in the mean time if she does show any bad signs i can ring an make an emergency appointment.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I would call a suspected broken back an emergency mate.

Call them back and make the appointment.


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Big_Rich said:


> I would call a suspected broken back an emergency mate.
> 
> Call them back and make the appointment.


i told them that the vet asked how she was in her self, she said as long as shes eating and passing she thinks it may be a slipped disc, she has an appointment on wednesday thats the only booking i can get


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree it is most definitely an emergency. I get the feeling you don't really know how serious this is if it has got a broken back, I'd be demanding an appointment NOW!


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> I would agree it is most definitely an emergency. I get the feeling you don't really know how serious this is if it has got a broken back, I'd be demanding an appointment NOW!


i say AGAIN i explained this to the vets they will not see her till her appointment on wednesday, the vet said to me as long as shes eating and still active she should be ok until her appointment


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

gtownsoldier said:


> i told them that the vet asked how she was in her self, she said as long as shes eating and passing she thinks it may be a slipped disc, she has an appointment on wednesday thats the only booking i can get


I don't believe any good vet would say that, personally I would push to have the beardie seen.

I hope it goes well for your beardie.


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Where are you based? Are there no other vets you can get a second opinion from?

Wednesday is so far away....I couldn't wait that long, even if a vet said to


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

No-one knows for sure if this animal does have a broken back? only a vet will be able to determine that, I am having doubts it is that given how long it has been left, and just how "comfortable" and right the beardy seems to be at the moment.

Although I have to say if I suspected that with one of my pets, I would not have messed about making appointments and phoning them and I definately would not have left it this long, because I know excacly just what those phone calls are like and how they usually go, and in the past it has resulted in deaths, I would have went straight into the practice.


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Also...and I could be horribly wrong, but I didn't think bearded dragons had discs between their vertebrae?


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No-one knows for sure if this animal does have a broken back? only a vet will be able to determine that, I am having doubts it is that given how long it has been left, and just how "comfortable" and right the beardy seems to be at the moment.
> 
> Although I have to say if I suspected that with one of my pets, I would not have messed about making appointments and phoning them and I definately would not have left it this long, because I know excacly just what those phone calls are like and how they usually go, and in the past it has resulted in deaths, I would have went straight into the practice.[/QUOTE
> 
> believe me i told them all this i asked for an ealier appointment an i couldnt get one better to have an appointment than not one at all theres only certain days i can get transport to there


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

gtownsoldier said:


> phoned the vet today they are fully booked until her original appointment on wednesday :/ buuutt explained how she is still eating happy within herself the vet is happy that shes comfartable *in the mean time if she does show any bad signs i can ring an make an emergency appointment.*


Don't normally agree with lying...but think I would, just to get the Beardie seen....TODAY !!


----------



## gtownsoldier (May 4, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Don't normally agree with lying...but think I would, just to get the Beardie seen....TODAY !!


I am not lying you jumped up ****! im following the vets advice!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

gtownsoldier said:


> I am not lying you jumped up ****! im following the vets advice!!!


He is not saying your lieing, he is saying you should lie to get him seen too if thats what it takes. :whistling2:: victory:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

gtownsoldier said:


> I am not lying you jumped up ****! im following the vets advice!!!


I think you should get the vet to check you over too whilst you're there : victory:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> He is not saying your lieing, he is saying you should lie to get him seen too if thats what it takes. :whistling2:: victory:


Seems a little slow on the uptake. He should eat more fish. Can't do anything about the bad temper though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Why has my question been avoided twice.:hmm:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

gtownsoldier said:


> I am not lying you jumped up ****! im following the vets advice!!!



lol re-read what he said calm down, lie to the vets if they are claiming its not 'that' bad. If it is a broken back or even a slipped disk you want to get it seen too now, the dragon will be in pain, they don't show it like us.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Veyron said:


> I think you should get the vet to check you over too whilst you're there : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a little slow on the uptake. He should eat more fish. Can't do anything about the bad temper though.



I fancy a bit of fish. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Why has my question been avoided twice.:hmm:


IF it's the question asking where they are based, it's been avoided numerous times on this question.


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

I would find another vet. I wouldn't have faith in a vet that told me it wasn't important

If you say where you are the girls and guys on here will be able to point you in the direction of a good vet. 

You have mentioned you have to get a ferry so assume you on one of the little islands. ( I know the uk is an island too lol just in case someone thinks I thick lol )


----------

